# A few lacrosse photos from todays game.



## EIngerson (Feb 1, 2014)

Yup, it's lacrosse season again. Time to get back in the swing of sports. Here's a couple from my son's first game of the season. C&C are always welcome, so please feel free.





Lopes-2-2 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr




Lopes-13 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr




Lopes-38 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## BillM (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice shots and those are some really cool socks lol


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 1, 2014)

BillM said:


> Nice shots and those are some really cool socks lol



lol, Thanks, My son is quite the tie-die artist lately.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 2, 2014)

Apart from a tighter crop on them, they look good. Try and take out as much of the background as you can. The content is there.


----------



## BillM (Feb 2, 2014)

It is really a strange game, my nephew plays so I went to a few games last year. The way I see it is if you don't hit the other player hard enough with your stick it's a penalty. And goalies have a death wish. Plus scoring every 45 seconds is mandatory. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 2, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Apart from a tighter crop on them, they look good. Try and take out as much of the background as you can. The content is there.



Thanks,


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 5, 2014)

I've found too that shooting sports (I'm a rink rat, hockey for me but I'd take lacrosse if we had some locally!) that the backgrounds tend to have posts and poles and signage which can make photos seem crooked even if it's more the perspective. I frame shots so I've got the posts in between the sections of glass parallel to one edge of the frame. 

Since this field has a fence which someone unfortunately for you decided to paint bright yellow across the top that seems to make it more noticeable; I'd think about straightening a little. In the second one I'd try framing below those windows in the building behind the field, that would eliminate all those cut off windows. You captured some nice action and facial expressions - that last one looks determined.


----------



## Nibbio (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice set!


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Feb 13, 2014)

Framing and Aperture. The larger the aperture, the better the picture. http://www.usctrojans.com/photogallery/gallery_index.html?school=usc&sport=w-lacros&

I shot the LIU, Brown, Princeton and Bryant games.

Jim


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2014)

LINYBIMMER said:


> Framing and Aperture. The larger the aperture, the better the picture. http://www.usctrojans.com/photogallery/gallery_index.html?school=usc&sport=w-lacros&  I shot the LIU, Brown, Princeton and Bryant games.  Jim



Not much I can do right now on aperture. F4 is it. Always working on framing though. Nice galleries on your site.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 14, 2014)

Larger apertures aren't necessarily the best choice, depends on if you want a portrait type shot of one athlete or if you're getting an action shot and want several players in focus along with their sticks (and how close the players are to each other). 

Framing along with noticing the backgrounds can make a difference I think in getting good sports photos to avoid having cones and trash cans and other similar distractions in pictures.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 14, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Larger apertures aren't necessarily the best choice, depends on if you want a portrait type shot of one athlete or if you're getting an action shot and want several players in focus along with their sticks (and how close the players are to each other).
> 
> Framing along with noticing the backgrounds can make a difference I think in getting good sports photos to avoid having cones and trash cans and other similar distractions in pictures.



I've been playing with tighter crops. I'm just plain out of luck for backgrounds though. I'll just keep having fun I guess. lol Thanks vintage. Always appreciate the input.


----------



## BillM (Feb 14, 2014)

Fun and photography at the same time ? What a great idea


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 14, 2014)

BillM said:


> Fun and photography at the same time ? What a great idea



Until it becomes the only way to make money.


----------



## BillM (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had people offer to pay me for shooting, they look at me a little strange when I say no thanks I'd rather enjoy doing this


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 14, 2014)

BillM said:


> It is really a strange game, my nephew plays so I went to a few games last year. The way I see it is if you don't hit the other player hard enough with your stick it's a penalty. And goalies have a death wish. Plus scoring every 45 seconds is mandatory. I like it :thumbup:



It's a great game to photograph and to play, I played it for a few years, shooting it causes fewer bruises.


----------



## BillM (Feb 14, 2014)

My nephew goes to a fancy prep school, his school isn't too good at lacrosse but they will kick some serious arse in sailing lol


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 14, 2014)

I was team photographer for a pro lacrosse team a number of years ago, some great pictures at every game and these guys were tough as nails. I love the game. Not a big fan of sailing, a little to "out on the water" for me.


----------



## BillM (Feb 14, 2014)

You really need to keep your head up


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's one I posted a while ago.


----------



## BillM (Feb 14, 2014)

I think in that one he hit him hard enough to not get a penalty lol


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 14, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Here's one I posted a while ago. http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/imagemaker46/media/JasonClark-rebel012_zps9b50fa4f.jpg.html



Lol, love the intensity!


----------



## Aakajx (Feb 17, 2014)

So I'm new to photography but I like your pictures. I do understand some photos look great cropped with no background but one I think it would be hard to with signs and players everywhere.. And for me sometimes the background tells a story or your kid might want to see the other players movements or his mates.

I know at my kids disco my kids loved seeing their friends in the background and showing the hole party. They where the same with ballet or sports carnivals. I guess it all depends if it's business or personal.


----------

